# Congrats to Jo and Paul on ET today!!!



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Congratulations on your fantastic transfer today!!!!

Tony, Mel and Jess.
xxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I was just looking to see if there was any news on Jo & Paul  sounds like everything has gone well so all that remains now is

                                                  
           
           
           
           
           
           
           
           

pam xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fanbloomingstastic!!!! So so happy for you 

Now rest up both of you ! 

love and lots of 

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Jo and paul

fantastic news


^       reiki^ 
     
      
      
      
      
      

love Em


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Now little embryos....................

You stay where you are and grow big and strong for your Auntie and Mummy and Daddy.​
Thinking of all of you

With lots of love

Lou xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent news.

Here's to a quick 2ww for Caroline, Jo and Paul. 

((big hugs)) to all of you - your a very special family of people 

T xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jo & Paul,

Huge congratulations on your lovely embies and getting them nicely homes for the next 8.5 months with Auntie Caroline.

Looking forward to help hold your hand over the next couple of weeks and beyond!

Love,

Sue


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

It is excellent news you both have done so well. I am sure Auntie Caroline is going to give you the perfect present in 8 and a half months.

Love Kim, Paul, Joe & Josie xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

WOW

Isnt this the best news ever!

embies...grow GROW GROW

Jxxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Jo and Paul
*
FAB NEWS!!!!​*
       

Grow embies, Grow

Bekie


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well done on your embies

Come on ikkle ones get snuggled in   

Sending you all    

Vicki x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just the best news. Have such a fantastic feeling about this  

Sending heaps of 

 Snuggle in little embies 



Love 
Jayne x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant news!

Now take it easy all...and lots of







coming your way......

Love Katie x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OH my god , I have only just seen this  , must have been too excited yesterday  

Thanks everyone, you don't know how much you have all helped us to get this far, we are just hoping and praying this is where our lives change, big time !!!.

Take care everyone, and thanks again  

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------

